# Heat



## fluffy buffy (May 17, 2012)

How soon does the average standard poodle come on heat.
I thought the breeder said his Spoodles come on heat at eighteen months , but I thought it was six months .
What do others think about this.


Fluffy buffy


----------



## outwest (May 1, 2011)

I noticed no one answered your question. 

Every line of standard poodles differs. The breeder of mine said around 14 months old and around every 6-7 months after that. Mine came into heat the first time around...14 months old. Some are 6 months, but that's pretty young. Other are all the way to 18 months (rare). When they come into heat they are almost done maturing. One that comes into heat at 6 months isn't going to grow much past that. Mine grew all the way up to just over a year (slowly the last few months). 

The breeder of your pup would be able to answer better than anyone.


----------

